# Help!!!



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

So, I have had suspicions for some time now that Sophie might be a "he" and not a "she"--she does the male bowing and circling dance, etc.--but most importantly, in the almost year since I found her in the park, there have been no eggs.

The last couple of days, I noticed she was acting a little different, I was starting to get worried she was sick. Then, today I was sitting on the couch with her and she was next to me, and I got up to eat dinner and she didn't follow me--she just stayed on the couch, which she never does. Even worse, she didn't seem interested in trying to follow me. I was worried and I got ready to give her her dinner and put her in her house for that, and when I took off her PGWear, this was inside:


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

What do I do now???? Please help!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you could try not panicking. After that, you probably ought to calm down. When you get through doing that, give chilling out a chance.

And wait for the possible second egg in a couple of days.

Then... 

...be afraid... 

...be VERY afraid! 

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ROFL! Be very happy that you picked an appropriate name for your GIRL! Yes, there will probably be another egg in the not too distant future. Pray that your turn for nest duty doesn't cause a real life change for you  

Congrats!

Terry


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Seriously, I don't know what to do. Does she need any medical attention? I will get a false egg for her to sit on, but how long does she need to sit on it for? What should I do with this egg? I am just a little panicked. Sophie, however, seems VERY proud:


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Um... no she doesn't need to see a doctor... And I don't think you need to get false eggs, because they aren't fertile; correct me if I'm wrong. You don't need to do anything. Go with the flow, water off a pigeons back.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Bill  I did so enjoy reading your post. Of course Sophie is proud! She's a "Mommy" - that's how Juliet and Noel act every single time they lay their eggs. I tried letting them sit on wooden eggs and they just never got bored with them... so this time I'm letting them sit on the real things. I know they're infertile - just like Sophie's are. So no harm in letting her sit on the real egg. 

Like others have told you - you'll have another in the next 48 hrs or so - so watch the PGwear for a heavy "load"  From what I've been told she should get bored with them in about 14 to 19 days - but it might be longer. You may consider getting her some nesting material -- hay, pine needles, yarn (I think) -- something to "feed" her nest building instinct. 

I'm not sure if there's a difference with doves & pigeons - but I notices my girls go crazy on the hi-cal grit and oyster shells the few 3 or 4 days of new eggs. And they seem to bath more often too  

But since you can't really do any of that til tomorrow at this hour anyway -- go back and follow Pidgey's advice  And be a proud "Dad"!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bill,

Just leave Sophie be and accept your time for nest duty!  The eggs are not fertile, so just let her keep them as long as she wants. That will probably be about 18-20 days after the second egg shows up. You can certainly replace the real eggs with fakes, but there is no reason to do so.

Sophie will likely lay a second egg and will start to incubate it also. Since you are her mate, she may look to you to take a turn at nest duty so she can go get a bite to eat and a drink of water. You are seriously now into the next phase of your relationship with Sophie .. I suggest you go read some of Shi's posts about Mr. Squeaks in Daddy mode .. they'll be informative. Your girl will be somewhat different than Mr. Squeaks, but not by a whole lot!

Seriously .. just be very sure that Sophie is eating and drinking while in her broody phase. Put the food and water right up close to her while she is "nesting". 

The bad news is .. now that she's produced an egg, it will continue to happen, and you have to have the "plan" figured out.

You and Sophie will be fine! Just keep us posted and holler if you get frantic!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Bill!

I am SO GLAD to hear that Sophie is TRULY a HEN! How absolutely delightful! Now, we won't have to call her "MR." Sophie! 

Actually, I'm quite surprised that Squeaks does his daddy mode time so much. Will be interesting to see how long Sophie does her nesting and what she does after that. 

I give Squeaks thin shredded pieces of paper that I just put in a pile next to his basket. He does the rest. Practically within a heartbeat, they are all gone...UNDER him with his egg! Pine needles ended up being too messy...I'm sure others will offer other "nest" suggestions too. 

The other thing you _will probably_ observe, is larger, smelly POOPS!  Be prepared. Cindy (AZWhitefeather) and others can tell you stories... 

I have Squeaks' food in a litter box near his nest. For water, he comes out and drinks out of the cat's dishes. I'm sure Sophie will appreciate having food and water close. You may even have another "nest" basket for her. The one Squeaks has is 6 1/4" x 6 1/4" x 2 1/2" (Cindy was kind enough to give Squeaks a basket and an egg!)

Also, Squeaks' appetite is not as voracious. AND, he sits for HOURS...oh yes, he is VERY protective of his egg and doesn't become "mr. love pij" until "mate" mode. Sophie may still be her usual loving self...at least I hope she will.

Since I don't have a hen, I and my fellow members will be following Sophie's "nesting" behavior with great interest. 

WELCOME TO "MATE" WORLD!!   

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says, "Congratulations Sophie! Welcome to _my_ world!")

And, as has been mentioned, don't hesitate to ask questions! We will be more than happy to help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on having a hen!!!! The EGG...the ultimate proof.

I guess she considers you her mate, so remember you have nest duty between eleven and three o'clock in the afternoon.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Congratulations!!! You are an egg-daddy!

Don't worry, this is all perfectly natural. Everyone has given good advice so far. Looking forward to hearing more updates on your new role as egg-papa.

Sophie looks pleased as pie  So sweet.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, congratulations on the egg. Be sure to praise Sophie a lot because she did something remarkable.

One thing you need to watch out for is the poop that follows laying an egg. Hens will hold it in because they don't want to soil the nest area. When we have had any of our hens in the house, say to over winter, and they laid an egg, we would pick the hen up and move quickly to a trash can, hold her over it and usually she would poop. It is a huge amount and usually smelly. You can also put newspaper on the floor and hold her over that.

You may even want to put a nest in her cage while she is sitting the eggs and do away with her "diaper" for the time being. She will probably move out of the nest to poop in the cage although we have had some who don't want to even poop in the entire cage. Just make sure she is comfortable.

One worry I have had about the "diapers" is whether they are roomy enough for the egg to drop into without causing discomfort to the hen. Anyone know?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> ...It is a huge amount and usually smelly. You can also put newspaper on the floor and hold her over that...


Better use more than one sheet of newspaper! 

Pidgey


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks so much, everyone, for all of your good suggestions. 

Last night Sophie sat in her little nest with the egg all night and was still sitting on it this morning, she didn't wake me up at dawn as usual (she was right next to my bed). I read the post, and noticed that she apparently hadn't pooped all night, since laying the egg--more than 12 hours. I put her in her little home with breakfast, fresh extra grit and water and she was rapacious! But, still no poop! I took the nest out of her house, and we sat there looking at each other for a few nerve-wracking minutes, and then she let loose with the HUGEST poop I have ever seen! I didn't think a little pigeon could have something like that inside of her! And smelly??? The people on this board definitely have a gift for understatement. 

I got her some pieces of palm and other plant material for her "nest," she is very eager to fuss with all the stuff. I will get more hay and yarn today. I put her nest back on my desk, but she is not interested in me at all--which I am OK with, I understand. So, I put her back in her house where she is sitting on the nest and looking out the window. Her food, water and grit are there and she does get up to eat and have a drink. She seems pretty contented now. 

I suppose I don't need to get any extra vitamins or anything for her, and I won't get false eggs either. It does seem a bit strange that it has been almost a year and all of a sudden she decides to lay some eggs? I don't know how old she was when I found her, but the guy at the pigeon store said she seemed pretty young--six months or less, so maybe that has sometihng to do with her waiting until now? 

I was also concerned about the PGWear possibly interfering with eggs, but then it seemed like she was a boy, so I stopped worrying. I think because PGWear has "give" to keep the poop away from the pigeon's rear end, the egg had plenty of room to come out. Sophie did not seem to be in any distress. Although, just to play it safe, until the next egg makes its appearance, she will be parading _au naturel around the house!

Thanks again for all your helpful advice, I guess I am just the typical "clueless dad!" _


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't give her any pieces of yarn that are very long--they can get string and such things wrapped around their feet in some pretty bad ways.

Pidgey


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

nbdyuknow said:


> ...and when I took off her PGWear, this was inside:


 wow! A whole bed AND an egg, her pants were really full!  

I guess the question of gender has been resolved.  What to do next..wait for the 2nd egg


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ha Ha, told you so! Bill, the poops have to be seen to be believed, don't they? We had one instance where we had the cock in with the hen and they do the same when there are eggs - hold the poop. Last winter, when our ****** (the half King/feral girl) was having a problem with worms, we brought her husband Ken in to keep her company. Even without eggs, they were reluctant to soil their cage and would hold the poop (sounds like a short order cook?). We would hold them both over the trash can but one day Ken flew out unexpectedly and dumped right on the carpet, flew to the foyer, did it again and partly on the door. I'll bet I spent two hours cleaning carpet - cream colored I might add - and the door. Fun!

Sounds like she will be content to set her eggs in the cage. Like Pidgey, I would probably avoid any yarn whatsoever for fear of it wrapping around her feet.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I hear you on the string, I only purchased timothy hay, the kind they sell for small animal bedding. Presumably that is OK, I did not see it on any list of poisionous or toxic items.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations to Sophie. She is such a pretty girl sitting on her egg and getting her nest arranged. If you have access to long pine needles, they love those to create their nests. If you hand her straw, pine needles or any nesting material while she is in her nest she will probably take them from your hand and arrange them just so. If she had a pigeon mate he would bring nesting material to her while she is sitting. Since you are her mate, that is your job description for the next 18 days. 

Margaret


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Bill - Just wondering how things are going with you & Sophie. Hopefully the second egg has shown up by now... keep us posted


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

Sophie seems to be doing well, I bring her lots of things to add to her "nest," and she does take them from me. She also refuses to poop unless I put her PGWear on her, then immediately she provides me with a very LARGE and STINKY present. 

Her egg came on Thursday, it is now Sunday night and there is no second egg yet. She doesn't appear to be in any discomfort, except perhaps with me constantly checking to see if she has delivered a second egg. I don't know if I should be worried yet?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, bless her heart! What a tidy bird! So she waits to poop in her PGWear, eh? Well, I know you will be going through a LOT of liners and possible doing some extra 'Wear washing!

Sounds like things are going quite well. I think some give more calcium at this time and she may just lay the one egg...for now.

Others will be along with their comments and knowledge about _*hens*_ and their laying habits.

The only bad thing I've read here about hay, is it can get moldy. But, in your case, I don't think that will be a problem as I don't think Sophie will be sitting in "damp" hay.

Again, I'm sure others will be along with their "hay" opinions...

Wishing you and Sophie all the BEST! 

I'm sure that over time, you will become familiar with her egg habits/routine and then YOU will be able to advise other "newbies" about the joys of having a lone hen and what to expect!  

Please keep us updated on how things are going and what's going on...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks

P.S. Yeah, it's hard to explain about the "smelly" poops...one has to - ah - experience this to get the true perspective...

Oh yes, one other thing...I find that "Nature's Miracle," a stain and odor cleaner I use for the cats, works GREAT for removing and deordorizing some of Squeaks' poops! Petco, and I'm sure PetsMart, sell it.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

nbdyuknow said:


> I don't know if I should be worried yet?


If she is not obviously egg bound, then don't worry. Many hens on their first time around only produce one. This is their body's warming up. I have heard of hens that only lay one egg their entire lives, this isn't good when it is a foundation quality hen.


----------

